# special edition s line tt



## toptup (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi all,

I've just processed an order to lease a Audi TT 2.0T FSI Quattro S Line S Tronic Special Edition 10 in Ibis white for my Wife. I have "specced" it up but the only thing I am unsure of are the 19" x 9 7 titanium look alloy wheels. I've contacted 2 local main dealers who cannot show me a picture, I've "Googled" them too but with no success.

Please tell me they will look ok! Are they just a darker version of the 19" double arms?

I'd be grateful if someone could show me what the hell these wheels will look like.

Thank you

Jason G


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome try a post in the mk2 section you will have more luck in there  
PS dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi jason and welcome to the TTF

I've moved your post to the mk2 section should get a better response

cheers

Paul


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

That cars not actually ibis despite the file name however it's very similar...I think the wheels look fantastic. Mike


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## toptup (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi there, i guess the wheels are simply darkened 19" double spokes then?.thanks JG

t cars not actually ibis despite the file name however it's very similar...I think the wheels look fantastic. Mike[/quote]


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

toptup said:


> Hi there, i guess the wheels are simply darkened 19" double spokes then?.thanks JG
> 
> 
> > That's correct. Mike.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum,

The titanium's look pretty good in real life.


----------



## jmeselby (Oct 14, 2008)

Can't wait for mine to come! Build week 42! That's only about 9 weeks before xmas :-(. Special edition pack is a bargain! You basically get the alloys for free! :mrgreen:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Save the money and don't wash the silver wheels. Brake dust looks the same.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

jmeselby said:


> Can't wait for mine to come! Build week 42! That's only about 9 weeks before xmas :-(. Special edition pack is a bargain! You basically get the alloys for free! :mrgreen:


Build week 42, that's ages away  but atleast you have a TT to keep you amused in the mean time!!


----------



## squoval (Jun 23, 2009)

I had a look at the titaniums and didn't like them. They are kinda cool just now being in fashion but i seen an identical tt with 19"s in silver with polished finish. They looked bigge than the 19" titanium. Its personal preference but I would see them in the flesh first. To me they looked dull with the matt finish. Found the pic attached of ttr s-line special edition....


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Agree, not liking them on white, they look dull/dirty.

Best off with shining silver on white in my opinion


----------



## TDiJim (Jun 20, 2009)

Yup, not a fan of the current trend for dark wheels. Especially black wheels, which just look hideous. I'm pretty sure they'll be out of fashion in a year or two. Does nothing for the car.

....however, the titanium wheel with a bright polished rim would look very good! I'm going to photoshop some for a wee look!

Back soon....

Jimmy


----------



## sunshine band (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello all,

I've just joined and this is my first post... I've just ordered the S-Line SE to pick up in September. I've got some photos of it on my phone, so will upload them tomorrow if anyone is interested in seeing them. I had an "old shape" TT and fancied an upgrade...

SB


----------



## TDiJim (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's what the titaniums would look like with bright rims....

Hmmm...


Sorry about the rubbish Photoshopping!

Jimmy


----------



## sunshine band (Jul 10, 2009)

The new toy...



















Please excuse the quality, it was a camera phone.. hopefully it helps to answer your question.

SB


----------



## mrfitzy2u (Sep 27, 2006)

sunshine band said:


> The new toy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi please can you confirm what colour this TT is with the Titaniums RS4s, is it metoer grey, also do you have a better quality image? Thanks, Justin


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)

The Titanium's suck... don't get them! :roll:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

TDiJim said:


> Here's what the titaniums would look like with bright rims....
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> ...


It has potential.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

toptup said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just processed an order to lease a Audi TT 2.0T FSI Quattro S Line S Tronic Special Edition 10 in Ibis white for my Wife. I have "specced" it up but the only thing I am unsure of are the 19" x 9 7 titanium look alloy wheels. I've contacted 2 local main dealers who cannot show me a picture, I've "Googled" them too but with no success.
> 
> ...


Check mine out Jason.


----------



## sunshine band (Jul 10, 2009)

mrfitzy2u said:


> Hi please can you confirm what colour this TT is with the Titaniums RS4s, is it metoer grey, also do you have a better quality image? Thanks, Justin


It is Condor Grey. Sorry, those are the only photos I have...

SB


----------



## toptup (Jul 7, 2009)

Morning Hugy,

Well after looking at your car and the shot of the white TT on a roof car park I'm satisified I've made a great choice.

Thank you.
JG


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Your welcome


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)

toptup said:


> Morning Hugy,
> 
> Well after looking at your car and the shot of the white TT on a roof car park I'm satisified I've made a great choice.
> 
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
great choice!
If you want more pics of my car with Ti RS4's... you can see more here:
http://www.quattive.com/Quattive/projec ... J354L.html


----------



## toptup (Jul 7, 2009)

Mark Mc,

Fab photos, my wife trusts me with cars, spec,colour etc etc, daughter thinks we are swapping current C Class like 4 like............TT her dream car, I'm now mega convinced I've made a good choice with Ibis and Ttn RS4's. Ironically I cycle 15 miles to work or thrash a 1.0 ltr Yaris...good husband, eh??!!

Thank you
JG


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

toptup said:


> Mark Mc,
> 
> Fab photos, my wife trusts me with cars, spec,colour etc etc, daughter thinks we are swapping current C Class like 4 like............TT her dream car, I'm now mega convinced I've made a good choice with Ibis and Ttn RS4's. Ironically I cycle 15 miles to work or thrash a 1.0 ltr Yaris...good husband, eh??!!
> 
> ...


Surely your angelic husband qualities will not last with a new TT parked on the drive. And btw I think Ibis with the titaniums is a stonking combination, I only opted for black as i didnt want to stand out toooo much with my TT as I use it for work, appointments etc. Mike


----------

